

You Are Unlikely To Prosper: P2P Lending much riskier than you think - cwan
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/money-trail/2010/01/18/you-are-unlikely-prosper

======
tiffanyfox
Prosper.com Refutes @TheBigMoney story by @markgimein and Requests Retraction
<http://bit.ly/8az3Pv> @ProsperLoans #p2plending

